# BABY MONITOR FEEDING



## Lukecee (Sep 6, 2020)

Recently acquired my 4 week old baby gouldii flavirufus . Was expecting a skittish,flighty monitor but I actually received a cocky miniature velociraptor.
Very keen to feed every time I walk past the enclosure, QUESTION BEING .... I was told by breeder not to overfeed as you can't actually break their necks. What is an acceptable amount of woodies per day/ per feeding / per week....? Cheers


----------



## murrindindi (Sep 6, 2020)

Lukecee said:


> Recently acquired my 4 week old baby gouldii flavirufus . Was expecting a skittish,flighty monitor but I actually received a cocky miniature velociraptor.
> Very keen to feed every time I walk past the enclosure, QUESTION BEING .... I was told by breeder not to overfeed as you can't actually break their necks. What is an acceptable amount of woodies per day/ per feeding / per week....? Cheers




Hi, I`m not sure what the breeder means by "you can`t break their necks" can you explain?
At this stage you can offer as much as the monitor will eat on a daily basis because it will use the energy on growth, although you need to offer a variety of prey (the woodies are excellent).
Can you put a few pics up of the whole enclosure?


----------



## Lukecee (Sep 6, 2020)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, I`m not sure what the breeder means by "you can`t break their necks" can you explain?
> At this stage you can offer as much as the monitor will eat on a daily basis because it will use the energy on growth, although you need to offer a variety of prey (the woodies are excellent).
> Can you put a few pics up of the whole enclosure?


Sorry that was a typo, meant to write "Can" break their necks if overfed.
[doublepost=1599362070,1599361860][/doublepost]


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't have Gouldi's but I am feeding a clutch of 5 week old lacies ATM. I chuck in a handful of woodies/crix a week but also feeding chicken necks,livers and hearts on a daily basis plus pinkie mice. Hearts and livers are dusted with calcium powder


----------



## murrindindi (Sep 7, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> I don't have Gouldi's but I am feeding a clutch of 5 week old lacies ATM. I chuck in a handful of woodies/crix a week but also feeding chicken necks,livers and hearts on a daily basis plus pinkie mice. Hearts and livers are dusted with calcium powder



Pinkie mice contain little nourishment value because the skeleton hasn`t formed, only a TINY amount of protein, no roughage (fur/other). Much better are fuzzies, if too big to swallow whole cut into smaller pieces before defrosting. No need for offal, use whole prey. Almost all supplementation is pure guesswork, feed the feeders well.


----------



## Lukecee (Sep 7, 2020)

On a separate note , he had a few woodies on Friday when I first got him, came out and was very active throughout Saturday, but since then had been buried for a couple of days. Should I leave him until he gets hungry and comes out or should I try to dig him out at some point ? I realise he probably just needs some time to settle into his new surroundings but am also nervous not having physically laid eyes on him for 2 days .


----------



## murrindindi (Sep 8, 2020)

Lukecee said:


> On a separate note , he had a few woodies on Friday when I first got him, came out and was very active throughout Saturday, but since then had been buried for a couple of days. Should I leave him until he gets hungry and comes out or should I try to dig him out at some point ? I realise he probably just needs some time to settle into his new surroundings but am also nervous not having physically laid eyes on him for 2 days .




I would leave the monitor to come out itself, removing them from their hiding places is usually very stressful. I understand it`s a bit worrying, but I think the monitor should be fine, it needs more time to fully acclimate to the enclosure.
I can only see a couple of the enclosure pics, and it looks quite dark (unless it`s the camera?) the spiral UVB bulb is not very effective, it emits the beam over a very small area, you would be advised to fit a UVB tube such as an Arcadia/similar T5 HO (high output) @ around 12%, it only needs to be around 2/3rds the enclosure length and fitted fairly close (in line, at least) to the basking bulb. 
I think there is too much empty space, they are decent climbers and should be offered the opportunity to do that, it`s both mentally and physically stimulating for them.


----------



## Lukecee (Sep 8, 2020)

I woke up this morning (3 days after burrowing) and he was out basking and as active and hungry as ever. Im glad I had the patience not to force myself onto him as I think it will pay off in future trust building. Thanks for the advice


----------

